# Results From the 6th Annual Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

All I can really say is Wow. We'd been expecting around 80 teams. When all was said and done we had 116 team register. Everyone seem to enjoy themselves and got to meet all kind of new people. We had 92 coyotes checked in, 2 bobcats and 1 fox. In our check in poll our participants reported seeing 413 coyotes, 5 bobcats and 12 foxes. I know everyone is interested in who won. We paid out 12 places plus big, little and mange dogs. Here we go:
First and foremost we were able to collect $446 for the local food pantry.

1st Place, Team #45 Matt B and Dennis W. They won $561.96 with 5 coyotes weighing in at a total of 150 lbs.







2nd Place, Team #42 Evertt F and Joe P. They won $521.82 with 4 coyotes weighing in at a total of 12.7 lbs.







3rd Place, Team #54 Kurt M and Michael H. They won $481.68 with 4 coyotes weighing in at a total of 116.6 lbs.







4th Place, Team #35 Jerry D and Billy D. They won $441.54 with 4 coyotes weighing in at a total of 112.8 lbs.







5th Place, Team #100 Josh P and Ken P. They won $401.40 with 3 coyotes weighing in at a total of 94.3 lbs.







6th Place, Team #28 Nathan W and Micheal L. They won $361.26 with 3 coyotes weighing in at a total of 89.4 lbs.







7th Place, Team #16 Mitch L and Ray Q. They won $321.12 with 3 coyotes weighing in at a total of 88.4 lbs.







8th Place and Little Dog, Team #57 Cory G and Heath H. They won $280.98 with 3 coyote weighing in at a total of 85.0 lbs and $1045 for Little Dog, weighing in at 22.3 lbs.







9th Place, Team #66 Andrew H and Jeff K. They won $240.84 With 3 coyotes weighing in at a total of 75.9 lbs.







10th Place and Big Dog, Team # 73 Tim O and Jess S. They won $200.70 with 2 coyotes weighing in at a total of 72.1 lbs and $1065 for Big Dog weighing in at 38.4 lbs.







11th Place, Team #114 Rick P and Kent P. They won $120.42 with 2 coyotes weighing in at a total of 64.3 lbs.







12th Place and Mange Dog, Team #110 Jeremy A and Dylan W. They won $80.28 with 2 coyotes weighing in at 60.4 lbs and $985 for having the Mangiest Coyote.







The winner of the First Rifle, a Marlin XL7C 25-06 was Trent B.







The winner of the Second Marlin declined to have picture or name posted.
Here is the pictures of the door prize tables.







Here is a couple of pictures of the crowd







We would like to thank all of those who participated in this event. We'd also like to thank the committee who puts together this event. Without you're hard work this wouldn't be possible. We'd also like to thank the committee members spouses and families who supplied the meal for this event. Last but not least we'd like to thank all the businesses who donated door prizes and added money to this event. Those from the hunting industry are :
Hevi Shot, Quaker Calls, Brownells, Varmint Hunters Association, Trapper and Predator Caller Magazine, Wildlife Callers, DGS, BuckBomb, Dicks Sporting Goods, The Raspy Rabbit, Wildlife Technologies, Graf & Sons, Otis, Crosman, All Predator Calls.com, ELK inc., Flambeau, Coyote Craze, Drury Outdoors, Alpine Optics, Triple Odd Buck, Battenfeld Technologies, Phantom Calls, Mac and Prowler, Midway USA, Blitzkrieg Calls, Cabelas, Ghost Blind, McNett, TBR Outdoors, M2D Camo, Predator Patrol, Crack Predator Calls, Randy Anderson, Bell & Carlson, LVE Decals, Inseason Outside and Pinnacle Outdoors.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so happy for you guys and gals on having such a successful turnout.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

moladihunter said:


> All I can really say is Wow. We'd been expecting around 80 teams. When all was said and done we had 116 team register. Everyone seem to enjoy themselves and got to meet all kind of new people. We had 92 coyotes checked in, 2 bobcats and 1 fox. In our check in poll our participants reported seeing 413 coyotes, 5 bobcats and 12 foxes. I know everyone is interested in who won. We paid out 12 places plus big, little and mange dogs. Here we go:
> First and foremost we were able to collect $446 for the local food pantry.
> 
> 1st Place, Team #45 Matt B and Dennis W. They won $561.96 with 5 coyotes weighing in at a total of 150 lbs.
> ...


I accidentally left Hilltop Archery and Sporting Goods off the list of door prize donors. Want to make sure they get credit too.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I had an absolute BLAST!!!! We saw 15 coyotes and killed 3, With the wind blowing out of the east then southwest and north....ugh... We should of had more, but thats why we do this. Its a challenge. 
Me and my teammate just wanted to give thanks again. This was our first trip and I will be back next year. We finished 8th and also shot the small dog. Never thought the 22.3lbs would stay on top. Thanks again it was well operated and I feel all the teams were very sportsman like.!!!!

Thanks Corey..


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hopefully you'll get to hunt the Jackpot hunt next month. I'll have the flier for it done soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I had an absolute BLAST!!!! We saw 15 coyotes and killed 3, With the wind blowing out of the east then southwest and north....ugh... We should of had more, but thats why we do this. Its a challenge.
> Me and my teammate just wanted to give thanks again. This was our first trip and I will be back next year. We finished 8th and also shot the small dog. Never thought the 22.3lbs would stay on top. Thanks again it was well operated and I feel all the teams were very sportsman like.!!!!
> 
> Thanks Corey..


Great job Corey, 8th place out of that many hunters is impressive. And you all had a great payday to boot. Congratulations.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Event Sounds like to me!! Wishing I was Closer! Maybe Next Year! Congrats Corey Good Job!!


----------



## HoytHunter (Jan 25, 2011)

Where do you check the core temps on a coyote during a contest? And is everyone of then check in the same spot?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

They stick a meat thermometer right in the belly, and yes everyone i saw was checked they same way. I wandered myself how it would all play out, cause it was pretty cold, and our first coyote was takin about 7:15 that morning, after layin in a pickup bed full of snow, with snow blowing on top of it all day, and then waiting in the check in on ice packed ground for a couple of hours, our coyote still temped at 58*.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it was a blast, i wasnt worried about competing all day, i just went and had fun. And it paid off a little.....


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Glad you had a good time. I am working on the flier for the Jackpot hunt. Should have it posted soon.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners and it sounds like a great time. Theres a contest in Lubbock on the 4th invite only $350 a team, already have 15 teams in it. 11 yotes and 2 cats won it last year,cant tell you what they won cause we finished in the last place portion of it but had a blast anyway. Think we only seen 2 yotes and got 1 of them but wow what fun we were havin


----------

